# Bretrick would like to say Merry Christmas to all members here.



## Bretrick (Dec 24, 2021)

I have been a member here for two months and have felt welcomed by all members.
I hope your day will be as wonderful as you want it to be.
Right now, in Perth, I have the air conditioner going as we head towards a maximum of 43C, 109F.
Tomorrow will be 44C, 111F, Monday will be 40C, 104F, Tuesday 39C, 102F and Wednesday will be a chilly 35C, 95F 
All I can say is that buying my air con last summer was the best buy of my life thus far.
For those of you in the snow, keep warm, I can not send any heat your way but my air con will allow me to experience
some of what your are living through. (Not)


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 24, 2021)

And we love having you here, Bretrick!  Merry Christmas to you as well!  Enjoy your air conditioning!


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 24, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> And we love having you here, Bretrick!  Merry Christmas to you as well!  Enjoy your air conditioning!


Thank you and have a great day.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas to you @Bretrick 
Keep cool there in Perth, and enjoy your day


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 24, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Merry Christmas to you @Bretrick
> Keep cool there in Perth, and enjoy your day


Merry Christmas Pinky. Keep warm but still do not forget to slop on the sunscreen. Going to be a balmy 7 degrees in Toronto tomorrow.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas, Bretrick!


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 24, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Merry Christmas, Bretrick!
> View attachment 200634


Merry Christmas Aunt Bea


----------



## Wren (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## palides2021 (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas, Bretrick! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## oldpeculier (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas, Bretrick. 
Your threads are the best.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 24, 2021)

Wren said:


> View attachment 200635


Merry Christmas Wren


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 24, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> Merry Christmas, Bretrick! Hope you have a wonderful day!


Merry Christmas palides2021


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 24, 2021)

oldpeculier said:


> Merry Christmas, Bretrick.
> Your threads are the best.


Thank you. Merry Christmas oldpeculier


----------



## Devi (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas, Bretrick! Have a good one, and a really great New Year!


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 24, 2021)

Devi said:


> Merry Christmas, Bretrick! Have a good one, and a really great New Year!


Merry Christmas to you Devi. Keep warm while I try and keep cool.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas!  The A/C is on here too.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 24, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> I have been a member here for two months and have felt welcomed by all members.
> I hope your day will be as wonderful as you want it to be.
> Right now, in Perth, I have the air conditioner going as we head towards a maximum of 43C, 109F.
> Tomorrow will be 44C, 111F, Monday will be 40C, 104F, Tuesday 39C, 102F and Wednesday will be a chilly 35C, 95F
> ...


Highs in the 70's Lows in the 40's here in Central Texas!   Our summers are like yours.  I love the AC.


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas @Bretrick.
We have hit 32 today and expecting a thunderstorm.
Stay safe and stay hydrated.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 25, 2021)

Tish said:


> Merry Christmas @Bretrick.
> We have hit 32 today and expecting a thunderstorm.
> Stay safe and stay hydrated.


Merry Christmas Tish. 
Currently 42.6 here in Perth at 3.42 pm.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Bretrick (Dec 25, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 200650


Merry Christmas from Australia


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas, Bretrick.  I could use some of that Perth weather right now.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 25, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Merry Christmas, Bretrick.  I could use some of that Perth weather right now.
> View attachment 200662


Merry Christmas to you Lewkat.
Time here is 5.45pm and it is still 107 degrees.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 25, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Merry Christmas to you Lewkat.
> Time here is 5.45pm and it is still 107 degrees.


----------



## Jackie23 (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas, Bretrick!


----------



## Gaer (Dec 25, 2021)

Yeah, Merry Christmas!
But why in your last threads, do you refer to yourself in the third person?


----------

